# Improper print using Epson Artisan 1430 - Heat transfer



## ahmedusam (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys,
I've never printed tshirts. But I am into doing business. I just bought a Artisan 1430, some neenah JPSS and Jet pro papers.

I used the factory ink to print. Even though the whole picture gets detached from the paper, it doesnt get completly attached to the cotton tshirt.

When I washed the shirt after 24 hours the picture is worse. The color has not faded, but the picture is torn and can be removed easily. 

Can someone advice.

Hope to get some good advice's.

-Usam


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

I think R210 can be a better choice, just my personal opinion.


----------

